

Reddit, for music - andrewljohnson
http://cherrypeel.com/?#p=/home

======
pedalpete
Not sure if you were looking for feedback or what Andrew, but I took a look,
and I'm wondering what CherryPeel has in comparison to the competitors out
there (there are lots). thesixtyone - specifically has a very clean and nice
interface. much easier to look at than cherrypeel.

